# Heads up to Ariens owners near Massachusetts



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm not affiliated with the seller in any way. I find these to be interesting and I 've certainly never seen a new one(let alone 8 of them) at this price point:

Clipper Deck for Snowblower

Converts an Ariens 924000 series into a lawnmower.

I'm borrowing a picture that Jackmels posted recently so that you guys have a visual:


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

is this for all 924000 machines? considering most people want 200-300 for a used nearly rotted one it seems like a pretty good deal


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

Off topic but my eyes rolled when I saw the guy in the video wearing flip-flops while using the machine. Over-the-ankle boots or at the very least full coverage shoes of some sort should be required for any walk behind mower.

The chances of the machine picking up a stone or other object and whacking it into your feet, ankles or legs are fairly high. Why risk your lower extremities?

On topic, interesting way of keeping machine inventory down and giving your snowblower year round duty. It's probably a low volume item, not well marketed because Ariens would much rather sell you another whole machine.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

My research indicates this is not an offering from Ariens but from a 3rd party company called The Boston Lawnmower Company with the model number likely being The Model # is CD8000 or CD2800.

My guess is that the company either recently liquidated their inventory or went bankrupt. I see some evidence of auctions where there are unsold lots still in boxes on top of pallets:

Clipper deck mower - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information

https://www.google.com/search?q=ariens+clipper+deck&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS592US592&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0CFEQsARqFQoTCPj058Lh7sYCFUYcPgodnAMFUQ&biw=1400&bih=935#imgrc=_


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

db, I think you're right. I ran it around google a bit and found similar info. I still thinks it's kinda cool. Just wonder that blade size and spindle hook up. The picture makes it look a little flimsy, while the rest looks well over built.
Pixman, ER docs and vascular surgeons actually prefer barefoot mowing. Much easier to clean the wounds and suture. Leather boot encased feet are the worst (post accident) to clean especially if metal eyelets of the boot are not accounted for. X-ray's can reveal them lodged in bone requiring further surgery and treatment. Steel toed ones are worse yet as the laceration of a impromptu step too near the blade is easy to fix compared to cutting and bending of the steel cap off a set of dieing toes. Just FYI.:wavetowel2:


----------

